# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Talk to Transformer, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

talktotransformer.com

Developer - Adam King

----------


## Airicist

Article "TL;DR"
Use this cutting-edge AI text generator to write stories, poems, news articles, and more
TalkToTransformer.com offers an accessible version of OpenAI’s text generator

by James Vincent
May 13, 2019

----------

